# how do I configure xdebug into sublime text 3



## DavidGo43 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello,

So far I managed to configure xdebug in php and I type the command like pkg install php-xdebug and in that php.ini I have to add the

```
xdebug.profiler_enable = 1
xdebug.profiler_output_dir = /tmp/profiler
xdebug.remote_enable=On
xdebug.remote_host="localhost"
xdebug.remote_port=9000
xdebug.remote_handler="dbgp"
xdebug.remote_autostart=1
```
then I restart the apache and then when I load my info.php page it contains the xdebug page that like this in that picture. However there is no xdebug.log file that says no value. After that then I follow the instruction on that link http://markonphp.com/debugging-xdebug-sublime-text-3/ for how install xdebug for sublime text 3. I install package for sublime text 3 and select xdebug client to install. After that then created a project folder called awesome.sublime-project and made into a new file. In that new file I created


```
{

"folders":
[
{
"follow_symlinks": true,
"path": "."
}
],
"settings": {
"xdebug": {
"url": "http://myipaddress.hello.php",
"path_mapping": {"//davidjonesfolder/davedataset/daveserver/usr/local/www/apache24/data/awesome" :
"{"//davidjonesfolder/davedataset/daveserver/usr/local/www/apache24/data/awesome"}
}
}
}
```
in that 
	
	



```
hello.php
```
 file its like this:

```
<html>
<head>
  <title>PHP Test</title>
</head>
<body>
<?php
echo '<p>Hello World</p>';
?>
</body>
</html>
```

I already got my jail to work for my php file but when I tried to debug hello.php it didn't work at all.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 5, 2016)

Which version of FreeBSD are you using?


----------

